# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Έκτακτες συστολές

## Faros

Πώς βιώνετε τις έκτακτες συστολές; Εγώ τελευταία τις έχω συνέχεια και αισθάνομαι και ένα κόμπο στο στομάχι.

----------

